

Twitter gets another round of funding - $15-20m term sheet reportedly signed - markbao
http://www.news.com/8301-10787_3-9929792-60.html

======
rufo
So how does Twitter start earning some of this money back?

Ads are the obvious answer, but is that enough considering their massive
SMS/API-only usage that wouldn't see ads?

Some kind of Pro version? (I suppose it could remove the API restrictions, but
it seems to me like there would need to be more value there than just more API
calls and more tweets per call.)

Combination thereof?

~~~
a-priori
Actually, the obvious one is to charge people monthly, or per tweet (say a
scheme like $5 per hundred tweets).

~~~
rufo
It seems problematic to charge for the basic functionality of something so
simple; there are plenty of Twitter competitors that offer what Twitter does
and more, still for free. ( _cough_ pownce _ahem_ )

They could charge for expanded functionality (again, removing API and SMS
limitations, and possibly additional features), but I don't think they can
take away what they've already given for free for so long, and I have to
wonder how many people need more than what's already free so much as to pay
for it.

Just thinking out loud, anyway.

~~~
a-priori
I agree they should be very careful, otherwise they could be looking at a mass
exodus. However, I think that with how popular they are, they could get away
with a reasonable fee.

